# How to Pay While Traveling?



## Rose Pink (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, everyone. I haven't been around TUG for a long while. Will someone please guide me to a thread, if one exists, on the best way to purchase/pay for items while traveling?

In the far ago past, we took Traveler's Cheques. Are those still used? We are planning a trip to Italy.

Rick Steves said to use credit cards in ATMs to get Euros. My son, who is stationed in Italy, said to use them in the ATMs on base to get the best exchange rate. 

*However*, we have had our credit card hacked twice in four months (after almost a decade of no problems). It is an inconvenience to get it replaced as it can take days. I can imagine it would be a real nightmare if one was stranded in a foreign country with a credit card that has been shut down and without any other means to pay. I am looking for a back up plan.

TIA


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's a recent thread on the subject.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186400&highlight=travelers+checks


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 19, 2013)

Rose, we have several credit and debit cards with one trusted bank. We let the bank know when/where we are traveling. We primarily use just one debit account for ATM cash, that is not linked to other accounts. It does not have overdraft protection to protect from someone clearing out multiple accounts or a credit limit. We can (and DO) move funds into that account as needed from other accounts. Major purchases- hotels, rental cars, plane tickets- go on credit cards because of the built-in protection from fraud. 

You might take some Traveler's Cheques for a hedge, but they are a PITA to cash and are not universally accepted.

Have some cash (a couple days' worth) and scatter it among your, and your DH's bags. Don't keep it all together. Use in-room safes and those undergarment stashes for important things like some cash, plane tix, passports.

Here's a link to a thread I started on this subject. Suggestions are all over the place. Bottom line, just don't put all your eggs in one basket. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183102&highlight=stripe+card

Happy travels, and welcome back. I missed you.

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 19, 2013)

We use the same system Passepartout does.  Our bank (Wells Fargo) issues what they call a Travel Account card.  It has no link to our other accounts, and we can use the computer to add funds, subtract funds, etc. on line.  

I like the idea of having an account with a small amount actually in it so well that I've stopped carrying my regular account card even in the U.S.  

The foreign transaction fee is very small for our travel account card, too; however, there is one, so it pays to get fairly large amounts at each transaction rather than multiple small transactions.

Traveler's checks are really pretty much dinosaurs now; in my opinion, they aren't worth the trouble because so many places you would try to use them would simply refuse to deal with them.  If you're going to have to go to a bank to get them cashed, you might as well be using the ATM.


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 19, 2013)

AAA stopped selling Traveller Checks some years back.  What the offer now is a prepaid VISA card.  You can get 2 cards and if one is lost or stolen the other one still works.  There is no tie to any of your bank or normal credit cards. If I remember right the fee is $5 for a card preloaded with up to $500 and additional funds can be added via computer.  We're going to Europe later this year and the AAA card is one of the options I am considering.  I like the idea of the complete isolation from all of our normal accounts.

The other option is to get a separate Visa or Mastercard card for travelling.  There are some no annual fee, no foreign transaction fee cards. I will also check with our bank to see if they offer anything like to the Wells Fargo Travel card that was mentioned.  That sounds like a good option.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 19, 2013)

Rose Pink said:


> In the far ago past, we took Traveler's Cheques. Are those still used? We are planning a trip to Italy.
> 
> 
> TIA


 
They went the way of Wampum



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traveler's_cheque
> 
> 
> The wider acceptance and better security of the alternatives such as credit and debit cards has meant a significant decline in the use of travelers cheques since the 1990s. In addition, the security issues for retailers accepting travelers cheques has meant that many businesses no longer accept them, making them less attractive to travelers. This has led to complaints about the difficulty that holders have in using them. In much of Europe and Asia, the cheques are no longer widely accepted and can not easily be cashed, even at the banks that issue the cheques.


----------



## JudyH (Mar 19, 2013)

I order Euro's in different denominations from our local bank before the trip, and then wear a money belt under my clothing.  I take several credit cards, let the banks know, and keep them in the money belt also.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 19, 2013)

Offer a TC to a cashier and they'll think it's funny-money.
In their native language, they'll ask, "What is this?"

I order some Euros from Wells Fargo foreign exchange online.
I like to have some walking-around $$ on arrival to get going.

Otherwise, I use bank-debit cards at ATM's and CC's in stores.
I carry cards from 2 different banks, in case one is "down."
.
.


----------



## urban5 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Replacement Card*

Had a Citibank credit card compromised while traveling in Europe.  We were in rural Poland when it was discovered.  We had new cards delivered to the address we were staying at within 24 hours of contacting Citibank.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 19, 2013)

I do not pay the premium to order/procure foreign currency at home before traveling. First, because I keep a small stash of leftover Euros and Pesos and GBP from previous trips. But if I didn't have those or were going somewhere I didn't have local currency of, I'd simply hit the first ATM at the airport, or buy a coffee/soda at the airport with US dollars and get change in local money. 

It isn't worth the price to get foreign currency in the USA. I understand how others feel some level of comfort with being 'prepared,' and years ago when I began international travel- long before 'Euroland'- that's how I felt. Nowadays, with the world so linked, there's just no reason to feel that way.

Jim


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and links.  I am going to open another account with our credit union to isolate the expenses.  We will most likely use our CU issued Visa for some things but we will use the new account's debit/ATM card to get cash on arrival at the Navy base for restaurants and most small purchases.  DH also has an AMEX but that is a business card and he isn't supposed to use it for personal expenses.  It could be fallback in an emergency if our Visa gets compromised.

*Backstory for those who don't have anything better to do than read about my paranoia--everyone else can skip the rest of this post :* Two hacks in four months has made me skittish.  We didn't even have a credit card about a decade ago because I preferred cash and not ever having a credit balance.  Then, because of the posts I read on TUG, I decided I was missing out on free cash back money so we signed up for our Visa.  It was nice getting several hundred dollars a year back simply for buying with the Visa.  I put everything I could on the Visa so the cash refund would add up.  I had signed up for Rapid Rewards Dining (SWA points), used the card for automatic monthly payments for charities, etc, etc.  

After the first hack, I called all the companies that I had signed up for automatic payments to give them the new CC number.  It was a nuisance that took up much of my time.

When the second hack occurred, the nature of it indicated our CC info had been sold.  The crooks took out $800 in cash from each of 5 different banks and made two large purchases at a guitar store--all in the Chicago area.  We haven't been there in decades.  They would have had to make up a fake card and fake IDs since these were not ATM withdrawals.  

I again called all the companies/charities and told them I would no longer be paying automatically with my CC.  I would be paying with bill pay through my checking account and I,  not them, would initiate any payments.  I am giving up the cash back rewards for not having my card hacked.

As far as having a new CC delivered to my hotel room, my credit union does not act that fast.  I have enjoyed my CU very much.  They don't charge fees like the banks.  I don't have to pay to talk to a teller, etc.  However, they are only statewide so this foreign trip is causing me to come up with alternatives--probably a good thing for any traveler.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 19, 2013)

The last 2 times I traveled to Europe (a few years ago) we took some Euros and debit cards for use at ATMs. Worked out great.

Time before that, I had Traveler's Checks and they were annoying to use. I hadn't planned on using my debit card but I ended up using it most of the time.

The more major issue for us were the phones. Next time we go we're getting cheap mobile phones as soon as we land.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 19, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Here's a recent thread on the subject.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186400&highlight=travelers+checks



HEY-----I started that thread  :rofl:

Oh, and I bought $1000 Travelers Cheques at a local bank (fee of 1%---$10)

The bad   news is I only used $300.
The good news is I only used $300----(Vegas gambling)

Pat


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 23, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> It isn't worth the price to get foreign currency in the USA. I understand how others feel some level of comfort with being 'prepared,' and years ago when I began international travel- long before 'Euroland'- that's how I felt. Nowadays, with the world so linked, there's just no reason to feel that way.
> 
> Jim



Totally agree.

Cheers


----------



## akp (Mar 23, 2013)

*If you use a cc, be sure you have that doesn't charge a foreign transaction*

More and more credit cards are waiving the foreign transaction fee (forex). 

One that I carry is the Chase Sapphire Preferred.  It's a great card by any measure as it offers 2x points on all travel and dining (and timeshare maintenance fees are considered travel).  It does have an annual fee of $95 after the first year.

Another is the Capital One Cash Rewards card.  It is a no annual fee card, so if you don't find the Sapphire Preferred worth the $95 annual fee, this is a great alternative to carry along for trips outside the US.

There are many other cards that don't carry a forex including the Barclay Arrival cards, Chase Hyatt and United cards, etc.  

There is no reason to pay an extra 3%! 

Anita


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 23, 2013)

akp said:


> More and more credit cards are waiving the foreign transaction fee (forex).
> 
> There is no reason to pay an extra 3%!



All well and good, but if you use a CREDIT CARD for ATM cash withdrawals, they charge you interest from day 1 as a cash advance. No grace period. What you say applies to purchases only.


----------



## akp (Mar 24, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> All well and good, but if you use a CREDIT CARD for ATM cash withdrawals, they charge you interest from day 1 as a cash advance. No grace period. What you say applies to purchases only.



Isn't that true everywhere?  I would personally never consider using a credit card at an ATM because of that.  Good point if the OP doesn't realize that.


----------



## benyu2010 (Mar 25, 2013)

Marriott has no forex fee, either. If your son stationed in Italy, ask him to get you an additional card of Dual Chase/military star card. It has no forex fee, no annual fee, over limit fee etc. and it's customer service is the best with access number all over Europe. The customer service is helpful and accommodating because of its client base.

http://www.militaryspot.com/finance/military_star_card/


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 23, 2013)

Back now. This is what happened:

I opened up a separate account at my credit union and was given an ATM card and told that it may not be possible to get money out of checking so transfer funds into the savings account and withdraw from there. No problem. I was expecting a debit card to come but it never did--and I hadn't allowed sufficient time to get one when I realized it wasn't coming.

Got to Gricignano and attempted to use my ATM card in the ATM (don't remember which Italian bank it was affiliated with) in the military hotel lobby because my son said it gave the best euro exchange rate. My ATM card would not work. YIKES! Went across the street to the Navy CU ATM and my card worked just fine to withdraw dollars which I then either exchanged in the NEX for euros (not the best rate I must say given they service our military) or deposited the cash into my son's account inside the CU. Then we just used the euros or had my son make the purchases with his CC which we reimbursed to him with cash dollars. 

This could have been a nightmare but worked out well. Yes, we still could have used our own Visa (and did a few times) but my goal was not to use our Visa.

Euros were surprisingly easy to spend without counting the actual cost. For one thing, they remind me of play money and it didn't feel like I was spending real cash. Another is that it is too easy to think dollars = euros and forget to add about 1/3 more to the cost. (If something costs 1 Euro, it is about 1.33 in dollars.) And then there was the fact that I had saved more money than my DS thought we should spend so I didn't care. When my darling granddaughter, aged 4, wanted to ride in the "princess boat" I happily handed over 80 euro to the gondola guy for a 30 minute ride for our family of 5.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the report.

For those who just want a taste of gondola travel, take the Traghetti across the Grand Canal. They are gondolas that are used as ferries and cost around a Euro for about a 5-10 minute ride. The locals use them all the time. 

I admit it isn't as romantic since you stand during the ride and no singing. 

Cheers


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 23, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> Thanks for the report.
> 
> For those who just want a taste of gondola travel, take the Traghetti across the Grand Canal. They are gondolas that are used as ferries and cost around a Euro for about a 5-10 minute ride. The locals use them all the time.
> 
> ...


 Ours didn't sing, either.  He talked on his cell phone almost the entire time and went the wrong way down the side canals.  But my DGD was happy so that is all that mattered.  I could have done more homework but the little I did read said that if you bartered the gondeliers down, they were likely to not take you on the full ride.  I don't know whether ours did or not.  He took us on part of the Grand Canal and then down a couple of side canals back to where we started.  Singing.  Yeah, would have been nice to have some singing.  I didn't hear anyone singing, though.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad you're home and had a good time. Those grandkids make it all worthwhile. Welcome back!

Jim


----------

